# Echo and East canyon



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well my buddy called me doring the week and asked if stacey (wife) and I wanted to go fishing with him and his girlfriend on sunday. Who Im I to say no to fishing. Well we where plan on going to Rockport and I talked him in to going to Echo. So we left just after 7 and stoped and grad breakfest at mc in park city. We got to Echo around 830 and started to fish. We fished there intell 12:00. we tryed powerbait and the girls played with some spiners for a couple hours. We didnt get a hit all the time we where there. So we decided that we would go hit East canyon for a couple hours befor my buddy and his girlfriend had to leave for home. We got to east canyon and started to fish around 1:00. We found a nice little spot and started to fish and the the dogs play in the water. AFter about 15 mins I missed a fish. A few mints later my buddy pole about went in to the water. There 1 fish cought . then his girl friend asked if that was the wavs making her pole bounc and we told her you will tell when it a fish. The next thing we know she was yelling and she had a fish on. This is her 2nd time fishing this year. she is 2 for 2 now. After that I found a nice hole and started to catch them right after another. So I switched wife to the same bait and it was on. My buddy and his girlfreind (Amy) was heading out and it was 2:30pm. they left and stacey cought two more fish and tthat gave us 6 for us and 2 for richard and amy. So in two hours we cought 8 fish. Nothing big they where around 14 to 141/2 inch. It was a great day to bein teh out doors relaxing. Sorry no pic this time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. Glad you got some decent action.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for the report.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Your welcome for the report.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds fun, man. Lots more good times this summer, I hope!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope this weekend.. thanks guys


----------

